# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Knie pijn bij stilzitten na uitstap auto

## kuifje

Hallo
ben zaterdag uitgestapt uit de auto maar dat ging fout pijn in de zijkanten knie.
nu als ik geslapen heb en zo is er geen pijn meer.
juist als ik lang stil zit of auto rijd bij ieder uitstap voel ik het maar na een eindtje lopen word het beter weer.
nu wat is het juist de gewrichtbanden of iets anders nooit aan sport gedaan.
wie weet wat raad
Doei
Eddy

----------

